# V water level



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Took a walk along the V by route 2 and power lines today. Water very low and clear. Riverboss shows a 15. Hope she fills up soon, we had a good season last year.


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Yea I'm ready to go there too, come on water!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s pretty darn low.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Last time I went it was low clear and no activity or fish seen. Threw spinners spoons cranks.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Well she's crankin now. Muddy but plenty of water. Give it till about Monday then maybe, if it clears in time. flow should be optimal at about 175.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Turbidity still pretty high, going to be a couple days


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The river takes a very long time to clear in the fall because the flow rate drops too fast. It’s a mud pit right now.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buddy went this evening said it was still brown, by time it clears there will be no flow, thought he saw someone hookup, it was a snag. Goodluck everyone


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went today for almost 5 hours still less than a foot of visibility and down to minimal flow.....


----------



## SailorSteelie (Jan 2, 2016)

Fished Sunday. Clarity is prime. No bites. Anybody doing any good?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

By the time clarity is good there is no flow and a lot of pressure


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Any fish in the system yet or are they still hanging at the mouth? Seems like they don't like to enter the river in numbers for a couple months after the other rivers.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Man I can't wait for that perfect GREEN water....


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Was green yesterday, but No FLOW


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Unfortuantly the vermillion has some issues. Siltation being a huge part of that. Land use practices upstream are much different than the rocky and the rivers east. Lots more agriculture which means lots more silted up runoff for longer periods of time. The chag., grand and rocky watersheds are more heavily forested with less ag. production. Plus theres alot more groundwater extraction for agriculture in the vermillion watershed which lowers the water table which inturn lowers the river levels. Unfortunatly i dont see those issue improving anytime soon. Besides the human impacts the vermillion is a lower gradient river that flows through diff soil types that are more prone to silting up runoff. These are same issues that affect all the n.w ohio rivers like the sandusky, huron and Maumee. All that said you got some water in that river now after yesterdays monsoon.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

And it will be back down to 50 cfs before it finally clears. Guess you either Learn to fish with 4 inches of visibility or find a different river


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Vermilion river has its good and bad days. I have no regrets from my first 30 years of fishing the river. I only hope my next 30 are as memorable.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

In 35+ years you have to take the good with the bad on the V. Once you learn what to do, you can take fish early fall, late fall, winter, winter through the ice and all spring after Easter. Large river with many ways to present your bait. My absolute favorite way is to ice fish...


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Got out today for a little while. Flow was good but it's still pretty murky, 1 or 2 inches which was ok for guys with center pins and spawn, not so much for my fly rod. Give me 4 and I'm good to go.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I thought about going there this weekend but thought it’d still be kinda muddy since last Saturday’s rain. Hit a small trib instead, white and grey jigs worked best.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> Unfortuantly the vermillion has some issues. Siltation being a huge part of that. Land use practices upstream are much different than the rocky and the rivers east. Lots more agriculture which means lots more silted up runoff for longer periods of time. The chag., grand and rocky watersheds are more heavily forested with less ag. production. Plus theres alot more groundwater extraction for agriculture in the vermillion watershed which lowers the water table which inturn lowers the river levels. Unfortunatly i dont see those issue improving anytime soon. Besides the human impacts the vermillion is a lower gradient river that flows through diff soil types that are more prone to silting up runoff. These are same issues that affect all the n.w ohio rivers like the sandusky, huron and Maumee. All that said you got some water in that river now after yesterdays monsoon.


Agreed here. Something else has happened within the last two years especially with this river. There are probably several farmers who upgraded their drainage tiles are my guess. It never used to take so long for the river to clear up.

I don't know where to start on this. Farmers are supposed to have crops 30 feet from the ditches...which doesn't happen. They're right up to them. There's no enforcement. The greedy big farmers are just getting worse. I hate to bash them but this is undoubtedly why the V is in the shape that it's in. By the time it clears there's no flow...all from illegal practices. This is one of the few things where I think we need more government regulations and enforcement.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Stop it.....mother nature is a beast and so is the V...even in high flow and bad turbidity I've caught double digits...the fish are there its a matter. Of knowing were to look, they don't just disappear since its dirty....smh


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Shhhh Dave we almost had them believing it


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

anybody know if some fish are near Mill Hollow yet ?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dunk there is probably fish upto the dam in Wakeman by now


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Don’t let the cat out of the bag until after ice out


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Dunk there is probably fish upto the dam in Wakeman by now


thanks for the info man. i usually dont hit the vermilion until spring because my local creek produces for me all fall and winter. maybe ill head down and change up the scenery


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

devildave said:


> Stop it.....mother nature is a beast and so is the V...even in high flow and bad turbidity I've caught double digits...the fish are there its a matter. Of knowing were to look, they don't just disappear since its dirty....smh


To deny that there aren't issues in that watershed is just stupid. I didn't say fish can't be caught in dirty water.


----------

